# I keep on finding yellow shrimps with no legs =/ please help!



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

I keep on finding my poor yellow shrimps with their legs all gone.. I'm not sure if they are being eaten or there is some sort of disease? I only have yellow shrimp, 2 amano shrimp, 2 pygamy catfish, 2 CPOs and 2 horned nerite snails in the tank. I have the same catfish and snails in my CRS tank and no deaths or any of these problems. My PH is around 7.1 and temp is around 22. Has anyone had the same problem? The poor shrimps are still alive but cant walk or move. I have no clue what's going on. And it doesnt happen to all the shrimps. I just find one here or there every several days. I did notice I had some hydra on my glass... they must have come in with some new plants??? Could they have sting the shrimp and then eaten their legs? Maybe that's too farfetched because the hydra are tiny compared to the adult shrimp. I havent found this problem with the babies... only an adult here and there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Somebody eat their legs and it's not the other yellow shrimps.
I had this problem when I kept ghost shrimps with my yellows. Ghost shrimps hunt other shrimps and eat them, firstly they eat 'limbs'. I saw several bodies of a big shrimps before I saw who and how do this.
Look at this video: Ghost shrimps hunt, kill and eat yellow shrimp

I guess that your catfish or CPO are guilty.

At the same time, they are not really aggressive. It can also be that your shrimps die due to water issues, then corry or CPO just started eating from legs, it's easy to them.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you for your advice! I have removed the amano shrimp and CPO's. I don't know why the silly shrimps just dont move out of the way...Hopefully it's not the catfishes...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

IMO it could be the amano shrimp and/or the pygaemy catfish. CPO's mouths are just too small. Most likely the amano shrimp as they are opportunistic omnivores - and they get BIG.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

really weird.. good post non the less


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I have RCS & amanos in the same tank. I've not noticed any amanos nom noming on the RCS at all. My amanos are ~3/4" with one about ~1" (possibly a little over 1". Not like they would stay still for me to measure them) and my RCS almost 1" in size.

Lots to eat in the tank to the point where I needed some Excel to fight off BBA. So far the RCS do back off if the larger amano or fish come by them but I've never seen the amanos attacking the RCS during the times thetank light was on.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't read about nor seen any aggression from Amano shrimps.
I can be CPO catch.


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*CPO and shrimp*

I keep cpo with scuds, ghost and cherry shrimp in a 20 gal tank overrun with java moss. Have observed cpo threatening shrimp if they get too close-I am sure they would destroy a shrimp if they could corner one. Small inverts are the natural food for dwarf corys so they are a likely suspect as well.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds more like a water issue to me. It's probably missing calcium, so when the shrimp molt, it's legs did not develope properly and had to be pulled off. This is pretty common for crabs when there isn't enough calcium for shell developement. There are cases of amano shrimp munching on RCS, but mostly it's during the shrimps molting period where they are vulnerable. When the shell harden, the RCS is not at risk. On bigger tanks this isn't an issue, as there are plenty of places for the shrimp to hide.
But if it was the amano shrimps, the yellow shrimp would never have a chance to survive. That's why I am leaning on water problems.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I found another one today next to a molted shell.. I was starting to wonder if it was may be a water problem... no legs or antennae...I removed amano and CPO's... only have the pymy catfish but I dont see them even near the shrimps and they leave even all the babies alone...they are in half RO water with tap treated water.. in ADA soil... my PH is around 7.0 is that too low a PH for them? Any ways to resolve this problem? Will mineral rock resolve this issue? Thanks so much.


Laura


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

When you say pygmy cats are you referring to corydoras pygmaus, habrosus, or hastatus?

Gary


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

The species is habrosus cory.. fairly small.. they leave my cherries and crs alone in my other tank...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I noticed you mentioned hydra hydra are deadly to shrimp hope this helps Pat
http://www.planetinverts.com/are_hydra_harmful.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

laurahmm said:


> ... Any ways to resolve this problem? Will mineral rock resolve this issue? Thanks so much.
> Laura


My first choice would be mineral rock as it's easy to deal with. Just drop one in and that's it. You can go for the egg shell + cuttle fish bone crush into powder method. But I can never tell how much I need to add, so it's a guess work all the time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I dropped a mineral rock in... luckily I ordered a bunch from Jiang early September. Hopefully this resolves the issue... thanks for all the advice everyone!


Laura


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

*bacterial prob*



laurahmm said:


> I found another one today next to a molted shell.. I was starting to wonder if it was may be a water problem... no legs or antennae...


Hi Laura,

it's a bacterial problem - you should improve water quality and do large water changes for 7-10 days to get back to balance. Maybe clean the gravel, too. I have had the same with Tiger shrimp in summer 2008 where shrimps lots their legs.

Imke
P.S. Hi to all


----------

